# kann nicht von CD booten

## tborc

Tach

Ich möchte auf einem älteren Rechner gentoo installieren: 

Pentium 75MHz 

64MB EDO 

850MB HD 

2-fach CD-LW 

Ich hab das 16MB gento-Linux cd-image gebrannt, nun ist der Rechner (Bios/Board) aber zu alt und die CD bootet nicht automatisch. Was nun?  :Question: 

----------

## solo_segler

 *tborc wrote:*   

> Tach
> 
> Ich möchte auf einem älteren Rechner gentoo installieren: 
> 
> Pentium 75MHz 
> ...

 

>>> check mal Dein BIOS - wird wahrscheinlich auch schonälter sein - da gab's die möglichkeit vielleicht noch nicht. d.h. eventuell vorher BIOS updaten.

christian

----------

## format c:

Yep,

bei mir hat das mit einem BIOS-Update mal geklappt und ein alter PI-133 kann nun von CD booten.

----------

## tborc

Dafür müsste ich den Hersteller kennen...

keine ahnung wo die handbücher von dem teil sind, auf dem board steht nix weiter drauf. Der rechner ist platt, ich bräuchte ein diagnose-program was unter dos läuft und idealerweise auf bootfähiger Diskette kommt...  :Confused: 

----------

## Konfuzius

 *tborc wrote:*   

> Dafür müsste ich den Hersteller kennen...
> 
> keine ahnung wo die handbücher von dem teil sind, auf dem board steht nix weiter drauf. Der rechner ist platt, ich bräuchte ein diagnose-program was unter dos läuft und idealerweise auf bootfähiger Diskette kommt... 

 

Wie steht es mit Meldungen beim Start des Rechners?

Andererseits, ein P75? Das wird ein langwieriger Install..

----------

## tborc

Beim start kann ich nix vom Mainboard finden - nur bios meldungen (AMI)  :Sad: 

Der Install kann von mir aus ein paar Tage dauern  :Evil or Very Mad:  ... stört mich nicht.

----------

## format c:

Diagnoseprogramme für die unterschiedlichsten Zwecke findest du hier:

http://www.heise.de/ct/ftp/

Es ist auch eines dabei, um den Hersteller des boards zu ermitteln.

----------

## tborc

ctBios ausgeführt, 

Folgendes kam dabei raus:

MB-8500TAC-A (steht auch auf der Platine)

51-0000-001224-______.. . . . . . .. . ... (irgendein Bioscode

und der name "Biostar"

Das beste was ich dazu gefunden habe ist:

MB-8500TAC-A 51-0000-001223-00111111-101094-TRITON-F i430FX 

(die 1224 gibt es nirgends...) - kann das daran liegen das es ein OEM-Rechner war, mit evtl. einem speziellen Board??

gibt es den keine möglichkeit erst von diskette zu booten??

----------

## tborc

Habe doch was gefunden aber, Welches von den beiden soll ich nehmen???

http://www.biostar.com.tw/products/mainboard/pentium/8500tac/bios.php3

----------

## format c:

Das beste was ich zu der Kennung fand war dies:

 *Quote:*   

> 51-0000-001224-00111111-101094-T-F: ??? (Biostar MB-8500TAC (MBD-M1MB, MBD-P5YB, MBD-P5ZB)

 

Die 001224 scheint die Herstellerkennung zu sein.

 *Quote:*   

> Habe doch was gefunden aber, Welches von den beiden soll ich nehmen??? 

 

Da bin ich leider überfragt. Ich wollte mal mit dem falschen BIOS updaten. Das brach mit einem Warnhinweis ab. Hier geht`s ja aber nur um einen anderen Chipsatz. Da weiss ich nicht, ob das abbrechen würde, wenn es falsch ist. 

Tut mir leid. Ich weiss es auch nicht.  :Mad: 

Es gibt die Möglichkeit von Diskette zu booten und dann zu installern. Ich glaube, dass ich hier im Forum (meine im us/en Teil) schonmal dazu gelesen habe. Ich werde mal such, aber das kann dauern.

----------

## tborc

Mist ich kann es nicht flashen das Util erkennt die größen nicht...

naja hätte eh nix gebracht den support für CD-boot war nicht drin.

Hat noch jemand eine Idee wie ich es sonst draufbekommen könnte??

(abgesehen davon die HD in einen anderen rechner einzubauen)  :Question:   :Question: 

----------

## format c:

Der Umbau der Festplatte scheint die einfachste Lösung zu sein.

Sonst köntest du theoretisch auch von einem ein Disketten Linux (z.B. hal91 oder thomsrbt) booten, die Festplatte entsprechend vorbereiten, die Netzwerkkarte in gang setzen und dann rüberchrooten. Wenn diese kleinen distros die entsprechenden Mittel dabei haben.

tja, werde wohl ab hier nur noch mitlesen.

----------

## tborc

nein, ich hab eigentlich keine ahnung von linux...

-ich will eigentlich nur einen Webserver aufsetzten, dazu soll der rechner ohne Monitor laufen, und von einem anderen gesteuert werden.

-Die installation muss unbedingt von diskette starten 

-es sollte nicht zu kompliziert sein, bzw. eine gute anleitung vorhanden sein 

mal sehen was es noch so für distributionen gibt.

Danke für eure hilfe.

----------

## Konfuzius

 *tborc wrote:*   

> nein, ich hab eigentlich keine ahnung von linux...
> 
> -ich will eigentlich nur einen Webserver aufsetzten, dazu soll der rechner ohne Monitor laufen, und von einem anderen gesteuert werden.
> 
> -Die installation muss unbedingt von diskette starten 
> ...

 

Dafür, dass du noch wenig Erfahrung gesammelt hast, hast du dir aber eine nicht ganz einfache Maschine ausgesucht, auf der du Linux installieren willst, bzw. mit Gentoo auch eine nicht ganz unkomplizierte Distribution.

Vielleicht solltest du lieber versuchen dort Debian oder Slackware zu instalieren.

Ansonsten ist der Tip mit ausgebauten Festplatte gar nicht schlecht, schliesslich kannst du dann auf der schnelleren Maschine das System sehr viel schneller aufsetzen..

----------

